# Losing Multi-Channel Inputs



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

I have an opportunity to upgrade my AV receiver which is an older Marantz SR-5300 from around 2002. It has served me well for 10 years. But, I would like to have HDMI (for video) and Audyssey Multi EQ XT 32 so I can EQ my speakers and my sub. 
So I've been looking at an Onkyo receiver - NR 818. It has everything I need except it does not have multi-channel inputs. I listen to a lot of multi-ch music and have a collection of DVD-A and Sacd (I know, a dying format). 
I'm guessing that the multi-ch audio would be handled by an HDMI connection on the Onkyo. I'm using an OPPO bdp-93 as a player. Am i going to lose sound quality by going to HDMI for audio? Or would I not be able to tell the difference?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

You can use the HDMI for everything. No need for the MCH analog inputs.


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, so do you think the HDMI connection is equal to or better than the analog?

I would like to hear someones opinion who has heard both.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Its really a matter of DACs. If you use analog inputs your using the DACs in your Oppo( these are very good). If you use HDMI, your using the DACs in the Onkyo. I looked at the AVR description on line but it didn't say what DACs are being used. It did say that it decoded the new blu-ray formays, but didn't mention decoding SACDs or DVD-As. That might just go without saying, but I'd make sure before buying one.


----------



## oldpioneer (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you so much for your reply Koyaan, that's the info I was looking for. :T

I did some digging and came up with this about the Onkyo 818 - 

PROCESSING FEATURES
• HDMI Support for 3D, Audio Return Channel, DeepColor™,
x.v.Color™, LipSync, Dolby® TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio™,
DVD-Audio, Super Audio CD, Multichannel PCM, and CEC
• TI Burr-Brown 192 kHz/24-Bit DACs for All Channels
• Advanced 32-Bit Processing DSP Chip
• 4 DSP Modes for Gaming: Rock, Sports, Action, and RPG
• Advanced Music Optimizer for Compressed Digital Music Files
• Direct Mode and Pure Audio Mode


Looks like it does everything I will need (dvd-a/sacd) and more.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have been wondering about the 818 myself. I have an 809 right now, but at the current price, getting XT32 would be a real bonus. If you decide to go with an 818, I would love to hear your impressions of how it handles your music collection (as well as everything else! :bigsmile.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

oldpioneer said:


> Thanks, so do you think the HDMI connection is equal to or better than the analog?
> 
> I would like to hear someones opinion who has heard both.


In this case, yes. Rarely is the analog connection preferable. It would require that the analog conversions/stages in the player be significantly superior to those in the AVR. It would also require that one forego all DSP functions in the AVR (including Audyssey) since those would require redigitization.


----------

